# Peekaboo Highlights and Rainbow Hair



## Bella (Sep 17, 2022)

OK girls, time to get with it.  Before your next hair appointment, check out these photo ideas of "peekaboo highlights" and "rainbow hair"!

"Peekaboo highlights" are colored locks hidden under the top layer of hair. While wearing the hair down, these hair highlights typically cannot be seen, especially when the hair has no movement.

The rules of traditional hair coloring have been breaking down over the last few years. We’re seeing a lot more creative interpretations, from bright and vivid shades to soft pastel colors all over, and from dip-dyed ends (minking) to the latest color trend." 

So, who's gonna be first? 





































































Bella


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Wow, those are amazing.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2022)

Bee-you-tee-ful!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2022)

I like different  colors when subtle,  but not overpowering.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 17, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2022)

If I let my hair grow out again I might do my own peek a boo highlight.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 18, 2022)

I saw a lady in the grocery store last week, half of her hair was purple, and the other half blue.  Parted down the middle.
I complimented her on it, just for being so brave.

I like the 3rd one up above, not too out there, just enough.


----------

